

Population Pyramids of the Whole World from 1950 to 2100 (made using Raphael.js) - madewulf
http://populationpyramid.net/WORLD/2010/

======
lutusp
It would be nice if the axes were labeled -- that would turn the chart into
something other than a pretty picture with no meaning.

~~~
madewulf
I guess you're talking about the graph on the right. The bottom axis is quite
clear, I guess, and the left axis is the population size, which seemed
sufficiently clear to me for not mentioning it.

~~~
lutusp
> You have the information when hovering your mouse over the graph.

Not really -- for both graphs, a specific numeric value is given based on the
mouse position, but not what information the graph is meant to convey.

~~~
430gj9j
Bear in mind you can't hover on a tablet.

~~~
lutusp
True, but beside the point that the charts don't explain their meaning.

Also, in a tablet, you can point at the chart with your finger and get the
same information. Or, in this case, the lack of information. :)

EDIT: I just tried this chart on my tablet and you get the same data by
pointing.

~~~
madewulf
I added some legend where I saw it fit + a link to wikipedia explaining what a
population pyramid is. That said, most people that land on the page are
looking for population pyramids (from their google keywords) so there is not
so much point to explain what it is.

